# Social Media question



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2014)

Another brain pick here, if you use social media, and have a facebook page as well as a personal facebook, do you post all images you take on both or just the personal? I'm worried about my "business" page filling up with my kids, but at the same time I feel it shows technique and style and maybe it'll help attract clients as well?


----------



## BrandonSCMedia (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a personal facebook and a facebook for my photogtaphy..never know what personal business could leak into your business business. Thats just me though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't post personal photos on my business page. I try not to post client work to my personal page either.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkllexdd xlx


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Paige


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 23, 2014)

I keep them seperate. Personal stuff stays on my personal page.  But I will share photos from my business page onto my personal page.


----------



## DaPOPO (Feb 1, 2014)

I post my business pictures on my personal page for networking purposes. Not the other way around...


----------



## JoeW (Feb 1, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Another brain pick here, if you use social media, and have a facebook page as well as a personal facebook, do you post all images you take on both or just the personal? I'm worried about my "business" page filling up with my kids, but at the same time I feel it shows technique and style and maybe it'll help attract clients as well?



Here's my advice:

1.  Overview:  single biggest mistake most photographers make (IMHO) about going in business is that they don't establish a clear niche and market that they're going after.  Yes, you might be willing to shoot everything from food to boudoir to pet portraits to local sports to weddings.  But a photographer who says "I shoot everything with any style you want" is one that's hard to wrap your arms around.  So identify who your target market/niche is.  If it's corporate office space then you wouldn't want to have boudoir pictures up as well.  If it's children's portraits then you don't want to art nudes up too.  If it's food photography then putting put sports photos isn't likely to connect.  I know of a couple of photographers who have a couple of FB sites or a couple of websites (or one who has a website and then a tumblr) in order to target market and segregate the audience.  You don't want to muddy your brand or have a fuzzy image as to who you are and what you're known for.  

2.  Keep 'em separate.  Yes, I know it shows your versatility.  Yes, I know it shows your technique.  Well, posting your college GPA and transcript shows your intelligence, posting how much weight you can bench press shows your ability to schlep camera gear, posing your health file shows potential client how unlikely you are to become sick on a key date and have to cancel.  You can rationalize posting just about anything on a website or FB or tumblr as "useful info."    But most of it is just a distraction.

3.  If you really feel that personal photos are useful stuff, than have your business site (website or FB).  And then set up a tumblr or blog where you have personal stuff (thoughts, learnings, photos, aspirations).


----------

